# Aspire Atlantis Head Teardown



## Franky (13/2/15)

Hi guys, 
I've been pretty concerned about the 'ceramic wick' used in the Atlantis coil - I found this thread on Reddit (and an image gallery a user posted with the coil taken apart step by step).
Thread:
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...houghts_on_aspires_official_statement_on_the/

Image gallery:
http://imgur.com/a/irG0F

Any thoughts?


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

If you are concerned, just rebuild it with cotton. From the info provided I think it would be ok, but each vaper has to make his or her own decision.


----------



## Franky (13/2/15)

Andre said:


> If you are concerned, just rebuild it with cotton. From the info provided I think it would be ok, but each vaper has to make his or her own decision.


Never done a rebuild in my life... seems a bit daunting.


----------



## 360twin (13/2/15)

I've re-wicked one of mine and the packing looked nothing like that shown in the photos. The inner (main) wick was a single piece of what appeared to be Japanese cotton, although mine was used rather than new. The outer screen also appeared to be made of similar material, but with a gauze-like structure (it had some shear strength).

I re-used the outer wick after cutting it in two and placing the pieces behind the shielded sections. I then used Japanese cotton around the coil, but used too little as it doesn't leak, but does flood a bit. Upping the wattage and air flow sorts the issue, but I'll use more next time.

You should give it a try - the size of these coils makes it rather easy.


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

And @jl10101 just posted a thread on his re-building of an Atlantis coil: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/atlantis-horizontal-coil-rebuild.t8965/


----------



## Silver (13/2/15)

Interesting

I have been through one full coil on the Atlantis so far
I changed it yesterday after about 30ml of juice over a month. 

I have the first batch of coils when the Atlantis came out. Got them from VapeClub
Have no complaints on the coil. Tastes fine to me and i dont notice anything strange about it.


----------

